# winchester air rifle 1000x problem please help



## cruncherjf1 (Jun 3, 2008)

hi guys, i have had a winchester 1000x break barrel for a couple years now and it seems to have lost power. i think i might have left it cocked and loaded for a few days could that be the problem? any ideas on what could be wrong or how to fix it? the sound it makes when fired is the same loudness so i feel like it still might have the power but the pellet isn't going as fast. thanks very much


----------

